# Home Depot Sand Says "Not for Aquariums"?



## gunther (Nov 25, 2007)

Never used play sand before, but starting up a 180gal and dont want the exspense of live sand or cichlidsand. Bought 5 bags of KolorScape White Play Sand from Home Depot.
On the front of the bag it reads "Do not use for Hardscape Projects, Aquariums or Traction"
Any Suggestions?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

many people i know buy sand from home depot. playsand, silica sand, and pool filter sand. but i bought my sand from Lowes. Silica sand. yi dont really know what you should do. return it and get a new kind of sand? play sand is realy dirty and its grain is really fine.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

I wouldn't use it to be on the safe side.

~Ed


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Just for the record, ALL sand is silica. I have seen the stuff gunther talking about and I would return it and get some pool filter sand, regular uncolored play sand, or leveling sand. The colored stuff probably will leach out into the water and kill the fish. Just not worth it IMO.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

dont use the white stuff, just get the regular stuff


----------



## CichlidAndrew (Jun 29, 2005)

I just got the blasting silica sand.


----------



## zugbug (Dec 12, 2005)

just go to a pool supply store and get your choice of white or natural sand, its cheap and very easy to clean...couple rinses and your good to go.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

I agree, take the playsand back and get something else. If it's anything like the playsand here you will spend a lot of time and water trying to get it clean. We had put some in a sandbox for my boys and it is really dusty and when it dries out after being wet forms hard clumps leading me to believe it also has a high clay content.

For my tanks I use washed plaster sand. Nice color and easily cleaned. My Mbuna really like it too. :thumb:


----------

